
Witness Juno's Arrival at Jupiter Live from JPL - Osiris30
http://www.nasa.gov/social/juno-orbit-insertion-social
======
hooo
Website appears down for me. What is happening today? Wikipedia says the
spacecraft arrives on July 4th, 2016.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juno_(spacecraft)#Timeline](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juno_\(spacecraft\)#Timeline))

~~~
WatchDog
For some reason adblock seems to make the page entirely unviewable

~~~
Aelinsaar
Not the case for uBlock Origin, so there's that at least.

------
olliej
This is a scam, theyre actually delaying the news by like 50 minutes. Probably
due to corporate sponsorship or something ;)

------
na85
Just a black, blank page for me.

~~~
nathancahill
Camera must be pointing towards the black, blank universe.

